# Trapping live deer



## secretsquirrels

Does anyone know how I could trap a live deer without injuring it?


----------



## Noodling

why? 

Alternativly, you can hit them with a car... that usually "catches" them


----------



## justinpcox

*catching deer...*

the only methods that i have seen are expensive. Nets that are shot by remote over the deer, then they are given a tranq.
Other than that, I have no idea...they tend to panic and cause injury to themselves or others.


----------



## DuckA

I'm not sure what your purpose for this is, so I'll tell you this. It's not a good idea for a number of reasons. I'll give you a few that I can think of off the top of my head.

1.) It's illegal just about everywhere except for in just a few situations. If you are just trying to survive, you do what you need to but there are better ways to go about it. That leads me to the next two reasons.

2.) It's wasteful. Unless you are trying to feed a large number of people, killing a deer-sized animal is a waste. You're not going to have a refrigerator or a freezer, so it will rot unless you use some other way to preserve the meat. If you're in that bad of a situation, you probably won't have the necessary supplies. 

3.) It entails a large expenditure of energy that you may not have to spare. Building a trap that is strong enough to hold a deer will take a lot of energy. People underestimate how strong a deer is, but try grabbing a tame one. My dad's neighbor would take in fawns and raise them years ago. That stopped after a little two year old buck almost killed him. He is a pretty big guy (probaly 6'2'' or so and 240lbs+). The buck weighed about 150lbs. Why spend all of that time and effort to build one trap when you can build a dozen small ones for smaller animals and increase your chances of success?


----------



## Jerseyzuks

I had this idea that I was going to rope a deer, put it in a stall, feed it up on corn for a couple of weeks, then kill it and eat it.

The first step in this adventure was getting a deer. I figured that, since they congregate at my cattle feeder and do not seem to have much fear of me when we are there (a bold one will sometimes come right up and sniff at the bags of feed while I am in the back of the truck not 4 feet away), it should not be difficult to rope one, get up to it and toss a bag over its head (to calm it down) then hog tie it and transport it home.

I filled the cattle feeder then hid down at the end with my rope.
The cattle, having seen the roping thing before, stayed well back.
They were not having any of it.
After about 20 minutes, my deer showed up — 3 of them.
I picked out a likely looking one, stepped out from the end of the feeder, and threw my rope.
The deer just stood there and stared at me.

I wrapped the rope around my waist and twisted the end so I would have a good hold.
The deer still just stood and stared at me, but you could tell it was mildly concerned about the whole rope situation.
I took a step towards it…it took a step away.
I put a little tension on the rope and then received an education.

The first thing that I learned is that, while a deer may just stand there looking at you funny while you rope it, they are spurred to action when you start pulling on that rope. That deer EXPLODED.

The second thing I learned is that pound for pound, a deer is a LOT stronger than a cow or a colt.
A cow or a colt in that weight range I could fight down with a rope and with some dignity.
A deer– no chance.
That thing ran and bucked and twisted and pulled.
There was no controlling it and certainly no getting close to it.
As it jerked me off my feet and started dragging me across the ground, it occurred to me that having a deer on a rope was not nearly as good an idea as I had originally imagined.
The only upside is that they do not have as much stamina as many other animals.

A brief 10 minutes later, it was tired and not nearly as quick to jerk me off my feet and drag me when I managed to get up. It took me a few minutes to realize this, since I was mostly blinded by the blood flowing out of the big gash in my head.
At that point, I had lost my taste for corn-fed venison.
I just wanted to get that devil creature off the end of that rope.

I figured if I just let it go with the rope hanging around its neck, it would likely die slow and painfully somewhere.
At the time, there was no love at all between me and that deer.
At that moment, I hated the thing, and I would venture a guess that the feeling was mutual.

Despite the gash in my head and the several large knots where I had cleverly arrested the deer’s momentum by bracing my head against various large rocks as it dragged me across the ground, I could still think clearly enough to recognize that there was a small chance that I shared some tiny amount of responsibility for the situation we were in, so I didn’t want the deer to have it suffer a slow death, so I managed to get it lined back up in between my truck and the feeder - a little trap I had set before hand…kind of like a squeeze chute.
I got it to back in there and I started moving up so I could get my rope back.

Did you know that deer bite?
They do! I never in a million years would have thought that a deer would bite somebody, so I was very surprised when I reached up there to grab that rope and the deer grabbed hold of my wrist.

Now, when a deer bites you, it is not like being bit by a horse where they just bite you and then let go.
A deer bites you and shakes its head –almost like a pit bull. They bite HARD and it hurts.

The proper thing to do when a deer bites you is probably to freeze and draw back slowly.
I tried screaming and shaking instead. My method was ineffective.
It seems like the deer was biting and shaking for several minutes, but it was likely only several seconds.
I, being smarter than a deer (though you may be questioning that claim by
now) tricked it.

While I kept it busy tearing the bejesus out of my right arm, I reached up with my left hand and pulled that rope loose.
That was when I got my final lesson in deer behavior for the day.
Deer will strike at you with their front feet.
They rear right up on their back feet and strike right about head and shoulder level, and their hooves are surprisingly sharp.

I learned a long time ago that, when an animal — like a horse -strikes at you with their hooves and you can’t get away easily, the best thing to do is try to make a loud noise and make an aggressive move towards the animal.
This will usually cause them to back down a bit so you can escape.
This was not a horse. This was a deer, so obviously, such trickery would not work.
In the course of a millisecond, I devised a different strategy.

I screamed like a woman and tried to turn and run.

The reason I had always been told NOT to try to turn and run from a horse that paws at you is that there is a good chance that it will hit you in the back of the head.
Deer may not be so different from horses after all, besides being twice as strong and 3 times as evil, because the second I turned to run, it hit me right in the back of the head and knocked me down.

Now, when a deer paws at you and knocks you down, it does not immediately leave.
I suspect it does not recognize that the danger has passed.
What they do instead is paw your back and jump up and down on you while you are laying there crying like a little girl and covering your head.

I finally managed to crawl under the truck and the deer went away.
So now I know why when people go deer hunting they bring a rifle with a scope so that they can be somewhat equal to the Prey.


----------



## Denny

THAT is the funniest thing I've read in a while!!! Hilarious!!! Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## TechAdmin

I had a deer get trapped between two fence posts and it was not pretty. It freaked out so bad it mangled itself really bad real quick. Wouldn't advise trapping a Deer at all.


----------



## Jerseyzuks

Denny said:


> THAT is the funniest thing I've read in a while!!! Hilarious!!! Thanks for sharing your experience.


Not mine, just something I received in an email. It just seemed really appropriate here!


----------



## Denny

Jerseyzuks said:


> Not mine, just something I received in an email. It just seemed really appropriate here!


I almost went to tears laughing!


----------



## Jerseyzuks

It's one of my go to stories when I am having a bad day. Helps cheer me up!


----------



## guyfour

He could have tied off the other end of the rope to a pole then got out of range of it and roped it's front legs


----------



## Denny

nine said:


> He could have tied off the other end of the rope to a pole then got out of range of it and roped it's front legs


But then it wouldn't be funny.


----------



## DuckA

That was friggin' hilarious! It was also a good reason why trapping a deer in a survival situation is a bad idea. It's probably fake, but also probably a pretty close approximation of how it would go.


----------



## ceilinghobo

My roommates made me a bet that they would give me a hundred bucks if I can steerdog down a wild deer... Basically grab it around the kneck and flip it on it's side but I would probably get violently kicked in the ribs and have it try to battle me as I run LOL


----------



## gds

Jersey, That story is great!

Don't know why you would want to live trap a deer, just shoot it and eat it.


----------



## firehawk

I don't know where you live, but here in Indiana ALL wild game is considered to belong to the 'State". Trapping a deer would be VERY illegal, at least in Indiana. DNR might confiscate everything you used to trap the deer, including your vehicle it took to get where you trapped the animal.

IMO, as far as wasting energy to take a large animal, a deer, even a medium sized doe could feed you for quite awhile. The meat could be smoked to preserve it.


----------



## dunappy

On the trapping of live dear, I agree with all of the above, it is illegal and won't work.

I used to work at a small zoo where we kept deer in captivity. You can raise and keep deer in captivity, but these are not your typical wild deer. 

If you want to keep live deer, you need to first build a suitable pen ( ie a first fence of at least 8 ft high followed closely by a second fence of at least 6 ft high but preferably 8 ft high. The second fence should be close enough to the first fence so that if the deer jumps the first one and gets into the second one, there isn't enough room to make a run at the second fence. (reason why a 6 footer is suitable for outer fence.)

Then you need to apply for a permit to keep the animals and be prepared to have your enclosure inspected by the Fish and wildlife people. 

Then on to purchase your deer, ( not at all cheap ) you need to have certain disease tests done on the deer, health checks etc. 

Then you bring them home in a fully closed trailer, and turn them loose in a smaller confinement pen within your larger pen ( so they get used to you and the place) 


By the time you are done expect to spend like 100,000 for everything from the fencing to the permit to the deer themselves. 

It's far cheaper to get a hunting permit and shoot a deer a year then it is to try and keep and raise deer in captivity for food.


----------



## dunappy

That i s the only part of your post that I don't agree with. It is not at all wasteful to take down an animal that size.

Any leftovers can be dehydrated easily and you won't need anything more than a fire and wooden racks strung up near the fire and in the sun.

Take a lesson from the Natives.
1-047: PEMMICAN AND HOW TO MAKE IT


> cut with the grain in thin slices or strips and dried in the sun or over a slow fire. A smoking fire added flavor and was useful for keeping the flies off though if meat racks were high they tended to be clear of flies.





DuckA said:


> 2.) It's wasteful. Unless you are trying to feed a large number of people, killing a deer-sized animal is a waste. You're not going to have a refrigerator or a freezer, so it will rot unless you use some other way to preserve the meat. If you're in that bad of a situation, you probably won't have the necessary supplies.


----------



## flatwater

When I was young and a tad bit more stupid my next door neihbor talked me into holding his 2 month old colt to put a harness on. He said your a big tough guy , it should be easy. Well I thought so to because at 23 I was a strapping 240 lbs. at 6'4" of all muscle and bone and apparently not a brain in my head.
The colt was friendly enough and I was able to put my arms around it's neck. Then when he got close to putting the halter on all hell broke loose. When I first figured out I was in trouble was when that little colt lifted me up off my feet about two feet. We managed to get the halter on but not without some bumps and bruises I never ever under estimate the strength of a wild animal or any animal for that matter.
flatwater


----------



## Floridain

Bear Grylls tried to do it once with reindeer (unsuccessfully). Just Google Video search "bear grylls arctic circle" to see the episode. If Bear Grylls can't do it, what makes you think you can?


----------



## allen_idaho

The best thing to do would probably be to first build a large, non-threatening corral with a grain feeder in the center. Wait for the deer to go in for the grain and shut the door. Make sure the doorway is very wide so they won't be too scared to go in. 

As previously stated, the fence is going to have to be pretty tall. I would actually recommend about 10 feet high. Those suckers can jump. 

I know in my neck of the woods that there are some ranchers who are raising elk and buffalo. I believe they needed to get a permit to do this first.


----------

